# Gta v



## TalonToker (Mar 11, 2013)

Grand Theft Auto V is scheduled to be released on 9-17-2013. For me it will be a long 6 month wait. San Andreas was one of the most fun games video games I have ever played. I thought GTA 4 was a let down, but It was also the first gta game on the ps3. I fully expect rockstar to make this next one the best gta game ever. There is no way I can be the only one who feels this way.

[video=youtube;QkkoHAzjnUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkkoHAzjnUs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;nzV5_Uhu08A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzV5_Uhu08A[/video]

If anyone hears news about the release date changing, please share it here.


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yea def gonna b a long six months!


----------



## dopeclime (Mar 12, 2013)

Never seen the 2nd trailer before, Now i want the game even more!


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 12, 2013)

im also very excited about this game, gta 3 was awesome, i didnt like san andreas to much, or vice city, but i really like gta 3 and 4. i cant wait for 5


----------



## smok3h (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm really interested to see how the new mechanic of three main characters is going to play out. Apparently you can switch between any of them at anytime except during missions. Well, that's not entirely true, there are going to be some missions when all three characters are together, and at certain points you'll get a prompt asking you if you want to switch to a different character or not. Should make for some really unique campaign experiences for everybody. Adds a lot of replay value that's for sure.


----------



## NatesBaked (Mar 23, 2013)

fuck man such a wait. i need to get san andreas again, i miss it from ps2.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 27, 2013)

I've already pre-ordered it for the ps3. I hope it's not like GTA4 and red dead redemption where it doesn't display in full HD. Fuck waiting that long for a slightly dumbed down version.


----------



## biglungs (Mar 27, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> I've already pre-ordered it for the ps3. I hope it's not like GTA4 and red dead redemption where it doesn't display in full HD. Fuck waiting that long for a slightly dumbed down version.


those games looked fine on 360 after installing to the HD maybe u should get rid of the ps3....


----------



## biglungs (Mar 27, 2013)

http://imgur.com/a/GwHZH

check out the screenshots


----------



## Figong (Mar 27, 2013)

I saw a few features that look pimp, just hope that they have the blimp and submarine driveable.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 27, 2013)

biglungs said:


> those games looked fine on 360 after installing to the HD maybe u should get rid of the ps3....


12 year olds aren't allowed on here. I have both systems but decided to get it for the ps3, being my own personal choice. Gta iv was something like 640p on the ps3 but La Noir was 720p on both platforms. I assume they've had enough time coding for the ps3 by now to get it right. If not, I'll sell it and buy the 360 version. And installing a game to the hdd doesn't improve the graphics or upscale anything to 720p.


----------



## biglungs (Mar 28, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> Gta iv was something like 640p on the ps3 but La Noir was 720p on both platforms. I assume they've had enough time coding for the ps3 by now to get it right. If not, I'll sell it and buy the 360 version. And installing a game to the hdd doesn't improve the graphics or upscale anything to 720p.


GTA IV looks fine on my TV LA Noire looks too cartoon like installing the the game cuts down on load times and the draw in for the distant objects

i am more excited for SR4 anyway


----------



## tinkerbella. (Apr 29, 2013)

Of course the Game Ive been waiting for to come out since i heard about it is coming out the day after my babys Due date Highly doubt ill be able to play it then Damn!!


----------



## Big Trees (Apr 30, 2013)

Its gonna be awesome especially with the new physics from gta4. Idk if imma dig the whole 3 person story though, it could go either way


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 13, 2013)

It's coming out this Tuesday...I can't wait!

[video=youtube;vfv9vrwN2f8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfv9vrwN2f8[/video]


----------



## farmasensist (Sep 14, 2013)

Im excited about the online multilayer. I can't wait to get with my friends and fuck shit up. I think they said the online would be available a week after the game comes out.


----------



## HBE4R20 (Sep 14, 2013)

farmasensist said:


> Im excited about the online multilayer. I can't wait to get with my friends and fuck shit up. I think they said the online would be available a week after the game comes out.


I thought they said October 1st is when multiplayer comes out?


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 14, 2013)

Yea i think oct 1st is when online starts


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;3Bm8350JUlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Bm8350JUlo[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 15, 2013)

tomorrow talon toker.... if you got ps3 shoot me a PM, we'll run a train on a hooker and split the money she drops after we kill her


----------



## srh88 (Sep 15, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> [video=youtube;3Bm8350JUlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Bm8350JUlo[/video]


lol the herb heals you.. thats awesome, even grand theft auto considers it medicine


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 15, 2013)

i have a ps3, but I won't be able to pick it up until after I get off from work at 5pm. It's going to be a long ass day at work. lol


----------



## brotes grandes (Sep 17, 2013)

Waited sooo long for this and now Installing disc 1 blazing up, I chucked a sicky today for gta. Let the fun begin


----------



## smokejoint (Sep 17, 2013)

haha it's awesome you can smoke the mj, and all the light goes all shiny, kinda realistic


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 17, 2013)

I get off from work in 4 1/2 hours & plan on going straight to the store to pick up my copy. It's going to be a long couple of hours waiting.....


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 17, 2013)

I got it!! The fucking map is so huge, once I looked at it I am not able to re-fold it. It's just to large lol.

Getting ready to take some bong rips and then fire it up!


----------

